
TinyMCE V5 – new UI layer, components, plugins and APIs - andfrob
https://go.tiny.cloud/blog/tinymce-5-power-meets-beauty/
======
andfrob
14 contributors have been working hard on the next release of TinyMCE... and
it is now live.

Notably, in this release is 96% of the code is TypeScript. The entire UI layer
was rewritten related UI APIs are much more powerful and well-documented now.

Changelog of the last 4 months of alphas, betas, etc:
[https://www.tiny.cloud/docs/changelog/](https://www.tiny.cloud/docs/changelog/)

